# How have your life experiences prepared you to be a better GSD owner?



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very often we read and hear about how not everyone should own a GSD: they are amazing dogs, but require time, training, work outlets, exercise, close inclusion in the family, understanding.

So looking back, which life experiences have prepared you to become a successful owner? Was it the example of others? Mistakes made with previous dogs that you vowed to not repeat? An overall interest and comitment? A learned or innate understanding of a GSD's needs? A trainer, teacher, TV personality that influenced and inspired you? 

For me, it was adopting Keeta that paved the way. She came with baggage, attitude (and not the good kind!  ) , drives and energy that completely overwhelmed me. Prior to Keeta, I had a really nice and easy Spaniel mix - my first dog, and not much of a challenge in any way, just sweet and easy. So with Keeta, I was in for a real awakening!

With Keeta, it was with desperation that I reluctantly signed up for training classes, which I always poo-pooed as being silly and useless. But I was open to anything, I had to try and work with her! Well, it was a MAJOR turning point for both her and I! With positive, food-reward based training, we both learned so much, and it completely changed our relationship for the better! My on-going desire to continue working with her and continue in a venue of formal training led me to join our Schutzhund club, wich gave me the opportunity and the privildege to see these amazing GSD's in action, and the rest, as they say, is history!

So what is your story and philosophical and practical background influences that you feel has been a major contributor to your GSD success?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

When I was younger and had s smaller house I only had one dog (ASD). I purchased books and worked to train him into the best obedient dog. He was the best and died of old age. Then we decided to get the GD, who was going to be put down for biting, it was hard helping this dog, I had enrolled in dog training but this didn't help him. As he got older I felt better and picked up a dog I could hike with (Meika) but still felt like I couldn't socialize the dogs because of Max.
After 2 more "special needs" dogs and dog fights in the house, I decided to crack open the books again, get a trainer to evaluate ME and pay attention to the dynamics of my pack. It wasn't until Sasha came that I stopped being a submissive dog owner and got back to basics. ( 15 wks of dog training with just Sasha right now, and we still have to pass group classes)
Now all four dogs are laying on the floor next to me ( no fights in several weeks). I have a lot of work still , but now that I have established my leadership again, the dogs are able to stay focused much better. Life is great again!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I really like this topic. My situation was kind of like yours, Lucia, in that I wasn't prepared at all for a GSD. When I got Heidi, I wasn't a strong leader at all and really had no idea. It was pretty overwhelming for a while, but I loved her so much that I just had to learn what to do and how to be the best leader I could. I'm still not there yet, but progressing. I had nothing in my prior experience that prepared me.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Both my husband and I grew up with GSDs. In a way we were born to have them as adults.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

The only thing I had going for me is that I'm athletic, so two or three hours of walking/running a day aren't hard for me to do. BUT, I never had to learn the patience I needed to get through puppy hood. I did read a ton of books, and that helped.

Usually things come pretty easily for me, I try something and I'm fairly good at it. Not so with raising and training puppies! Huge learning curve. It's a good thing I'm stubborn and not a quitter.

I'll be better prepared for my next puppy. Just hope I don't forget everything I've learned the past two years.


----------



## Bomber (Dec 20, 2010)

I had great danes prior.... Human sized kid like eating machines that can get into anything. My new GSD is a breeze dealing with compared to them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have never owned another breed, I grew up around GSD's and my family always had one.

I have a deep love, admiration and loyalty to the breed. When they say "GSD snobs" they are describing me. I don't even pay much attention to other breeds and have no desire to learn about them. I will however spend hours upon hours reading about GSD's or talking to other owners, handlers, trainers, etc.

I like challenges and I also like to be active and so this breed really coincides with those characteristics. I am very outdoorsy and enjoy learning new things.

I will say that Stark has been a life experience in his own right. I grew up just enjoying the benefits of having the breed/dog in my life, not really having much responsibilities when dealing with their care or training because that fell on my Dad (both due to my age and his love of the breed).

Stark's reactiveness, lack of drives and overall goofyness has really prepared me for what's to come. I feel by having to deal with Stark's issues, it has made me not only a more understanding dog owner but a different type of person in general - for the better. I hold more confidence, more patience (definitely this one) and just a more general calm inside myself. He's made me want to learn more, do more and understand more and for that I am so greatful of him. We have been in so many classes, training facilities, places, etc. that I probably never wuold of realized was there if not for him.

My next dog is going to be super lucky because of all I have learned from Stark.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*No other choice*

I was raised with GSDs. Life in the Military ond other occupations didn't lend itself to getting a GSD because I knew I couldn't spend enough time with them. Now, my Wife and I are settled, big yard and at the end of my Military career. Have two GSD females. Are just awsome! It is amazing how they become part of your home and we both love spending tiime with them. We entertain frequently and the girls do great. 

You have to admit, some of the looks the girls get from those not familiar with GSDs is priceless. From fear to just plain ignorant. Never understood why someone would assume a 90lb GSD is gonna greet them with joy on the first meeting. Especially when they rush them with a big smile (showing teath). . . .. . . Stupid humans, darn near got bit ther buddy!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My parents tossed a Britany (sp?) Spaniel puppy into the crib with me. Vic grew up with me, died when I was 16. I learned to be kind and gentle with animals because if I so much as thought about hurting Vic my mom would wear my arse out. Spaniels are easy, EASY dogs to get along with. Vic especially so as his lines were working lines and the inbreeding that haunts some spaniel (cough cockers cough) lines was not an issue. He loved to hunt, and my dad and I kept him happy.

When he died I began looking for another dog and one found me when I was working during the summer. Ended up rescuing a "semi-feral" border collie. She was a handful for everyone, fast as lightening and just as apt to remove a finger as to snuggle. For whatever reason she melted into a puddle of mush when she met me. The vet (she was kept at my vets office) pretty much informed me that she was now my dog. Oh well. 

GSDs are smart, no question. Border Collies are smart too, but they are different dogs in BIG ways. My GSD's seeming purpose in life is keeping me happy and doing anything in his power to secure that. He's uncanny at times. The Collie? Her goal was to explore any and all means in which to surprise, agitate, annoy and shock me. She also, was uncanny in those regards. That's not to say she was a PITA all the time, she was a loving and loyal companion, BUT she could drive one to screaming fits. I miss the unadulterated joy that dog expressed when being a total knob, she frolicked while I fumed. I never stayed angry with her for more than a couple of minutes at a time (well, except that 10 day walkabout she did, I was crushed for 9 days thinking she had been killed) and normally ended up laughing at myself at how easily she made me look like a fool.

I learned how to deal with an energetic, smart and highly driven animal. Katy (the Collie)helped me learn to not stress too much over small issues and to be over-the-top with praise. A dead mouse in the bed? YAWN. Pat her on the head and tell her she's a good hunter. Roll with the punches.

Katy helped me take a shell-shocked GSD and in a few years have a bullet-proof loverboy. Banjo (GSD) has so much confidence in himself and me that I hardly even think about taking him into strange situations surrounded by dozens of distractions.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

What a cute and sweet thread! I really enjoyed reading everyones stories!

I would say that what turned me on to the breed is my grandpa owning one he imported from Germany with SchH titles. I fell in love with the dog. His name was Wolf. 

Ever since he got the dog when I was about 7, I have fantasized, made those silly imaginary German Shepherds that I would pretend was with me all the time, and as I got older learned as much as I could about them. 
I ended up with Veda for free and that dog has really taught me so much. Veda had allergies, fear problems, weak nerves, ended up with thyroid problems etc. 

She really paved the way. Despite being from irresponsible breeding she has some serious drive. So I had to quickly learn how to handle that and channel it without loosing my mind. It turned into a guilty pleasure. Now I can't imagine having a dog that lays around and doesn't want to do anything. They (all of my dogs) keep me on the go and keep me thinking and I love it!

I will probably own German Shepherds my whole life.


----------



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

I can honestly say I was completely ignorant and naive when I got Stoli in terms of owning a GSD and boy did we both suffer for it at times...but after having him I honestly don't know if I would ever get another LB dog (i love pugs as well so i might get one or two of those ) 
I also learned what kind of owner NOT to be by an old roommate who had a doberman who was genuinely an amazing dog but she was a terrible owner leaving him for weeks at a time with us an he would start getting temper tantrums when she left him. She got the dog because it was "impressive" to have such a scary dog as a single girl....ya and she loved being told that too! I am sorry to say he ended up being put down because of his bad owners not taking care of him and he bit a person which broke my heart
I have always been a nurturer and wanted to take care of ppl and things in my life so when I got Stoli I found this amazing spirit who needed me to take care of him and in return I got the best friend I could ever have...and even when we have our bad days I know we're partners for life as I only have to get within ten feet and that little tail starts waggin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also grew up gsd's, but my wake up call was kind like Lucia's situation..I rescued a 12 week old female and she changed my life She was crazy , wild, and a handful but in the end she taught me more than anything about patience, training, having a real bond with a dog, and what true devotion means..


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I was surprised when I encountered the 'special needs' of a GSD puppy. Like Brembo, I grew up with a dog the same age as me and we were attached at the hip. As an adult, my previous dogs were not challenging or difficult as puppies. One thing that prepared me to deal with the difficulties was my time in the Marines where I learned that I can deal with a difficult situation by concentrating on making the best of it and that it wouldn't last forever. "This too shall pass." .... and that the result of hard work can be very rewarding.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Thinking back to when I first met Cookie, I had no experience with dogs like that. But you know what, it was exactly what I needed. GSDs are known as one person dogs and this seems to make their bonds with their humans all that much stronger, as we all know. (Though the latter part is more my observation based on the GSDs I've known. They're popular in my area.) This was what I needed back then. I was just a child, so I didn't have to actually care for her until later, but over time she came to love me as much or nearly as much as the person who actually took care of her (before I did). I didn't have many friends that I got to see all that often back then, so Cookie was my friend.
I was intensely obsessed with dogs, so eventually I began reading information books about them. I began trying to train Cookie, and I was actually able to do it, even if I still had a lot to learn about how it worked. And when I discovered the internet and finally began using it as much for research on dogs as playing games, my enthusiasm grew.
Joining Dogster, I eventually began talking with other dog owners and learned how to become a better owner, seemingly even moreso than when I read the books.


----------



## zorn (Sep 9, 2011)

Oddly enough, I believe my experience as a moderately successful sports official was a huge help. I learned to anticipate and to try to prevent problems before they occurred, or at least to focus and react the moment the problem behavior starts. Obviously I'm not perfect at it!

I see many people miss all the completely obvious warning signals that something negative is about to happen with a dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't know about life experiences but GSDs are a perfect personality fit for me. I like everything that the GSD should be including things that people might see as "bad" (I like a dog that is aloof/neutral to all other dogs and people, a dog that is courageous and powerful and has good aggression when appropriate, a dog that is protective when appropriate).

I was bit in the face by my uncle's GSD as a toddler, but I do not remember it and only know of it because of the pictures when my brother came home from being born I had bite marks around my eye.

One interesting observation is that I used to be a competitive gymnast and for years I ate, slept, breathed gymnastics and I see SO many parallels between competitive gymnastics and competitive dog showing or dog sport (SchH) it's crazy. Quitting gymnastics left a huge gaping hole in my life that I have attempted to fill with owning, training, and showing/competing with dogs. The similarities are uncanny, you know the saying "SSDD". More like "SSD-sport". Fighting over size, body type, structure, fitness, when is too young/too old to do this or that, when to start training this or that, whether training before physical maturity is risky or has no effect on growth, whether you can train/create a good competitor or they just *are*, what judges like this type of body or that type of performance from the dog/person/child.... Also this may sound insane but when people talk about competing with working dogs and how they are trained and conditioned to a certain drive level that is capped.... that makes sense to me because I actually know what that feels like. The relationship between coach/gymnast and handler/dog in many ways is very similar beyond one telling/showing the other what to do (and using reward and correction). Put me in a certain frame of mind, say a certain phrase, set me in front of uneven bars and I know what it feels like to have *every* cell in my body screaming to go and ready to burst. I also know what it feels like to be trained with pressure/release because I always did better that way. I do better with a more militant style than being praised and rewarded for good. Praise makes me uncomfortable. Telling me/showing me what I did wrong and how to fix it motivates me to do better.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My life experiences did nothing to prepare me for owning a dog. I'm a college educated professional who is/was an avid bicyclist and cross country skier. Love hiking, international travel, art galleries and attending the symphony. I play the harp and the flute, and I like woodworking. 

Then I got a dog. 

My life has completely changed. 

Fortunately, I did a lot of research before my first dog came to live with me at age 46.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I'm a counselor,specifically I have worked in the correctional setting for years. Daisy is my first dog that I was the responsible one. My motto has always been Fair,Firm Consistent which professionally I do well. then Daisy came along,I found out how tough it is to be consistent. I used to joke about how I never understood how parents kept coming to see their kid who is an adult but always in trouble then Miss Daisy came and we were thrown out of puppyplay,obedience not once but twice and sort of told she wasnt a good fit anywhere. I then began to understand loving a being who is not an easy fit for society. Now as age has mellowed her I realize she helped me learn about unconditional love and never giving up which I hope helped my clients.aw:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting! 

I was attacked as a 3 or so yr old by a dog, unknown breed... and it set me up for some years of dog-fear.

When I got older, I begged my parents for a dog. It was a very firm NO WAY. (I got a hamster, bird and cat, in that order.)

As a young adult, I got a dog (cocker spaniel) from a petshop (didn't know better) and lost him to the ex in our breakup.

Fast fwd to my early thirties - it was finally time to get MY dog. I put everything into her and love her dearly. Then a few years later, I added a second. Both of these are smaller dogs. (American Eskimo mini and Shiba Inu.) Obviously, small dogs can bite, but I have absolutely no fear of small dogs. Mine or any of them. 

Deep down inside somewhere though, I was still afraid of big dogs. I don't know what attacked me, but if you're 3'ish, any dog appears big! so I think that was a psychological decision making factor in my choice of dogs.

Then my son moved back in (the 1st time) with his WGSD pup. (Lexus) (She was around 5? months then.) No fear, she was still smallish. Then I bonded with her. I grew to love her dearly. Spent *lots* of time with her. My son moved away again... but I saw her frequently.... SHE helped me *GREATLY* in "big dog" fear. 

That fear is mostly gone now, completely because of Lexus. If I see a big dog somewhere *with a seemingly dumb owner* (a pit with spike collar whose owner is wearing a matching collar, for example ) it will make me change direction and feel a little tense. I know better than to allow my tension to radiate. I guess after years of dogs, I've slowly gained a lot of confidence. It took my llittler dogs to get there, and Lexus to cement it.

If I hadn't had the relationship with Lexus that I came to have, I never would have taken the plunge with Bailey. No way. Never. Nope.

Simply getting older has sure helped, too. I'm far more patient at 41 than I was at 19.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Chelle,

Interesting story and sort of rings a bell with me. My story is different but I also had a fear of big dogs. Mine happened recently though.

So, my first dog was a GSD. My parents named him Satan. This was in the late 60's and my parents were rebelling against religion and the Vietnam war. We lived in Gary, Indiana. I loved Satan. He was a beautiful and sweet dog to me. I don't remember much but I was 6 years old to about 8 years old. My father chose this time period to basically disappear for days. My mother had a handful and therefore chained Satan up outside a lot. He bit a kid who was taunting him. As I remember it, he bit the kid in the butt and it was not really that bad...but this is a kid's memory. After this, Satan disappeared. I never had a chance to ask my parents what happened to him. Soon after this chaos ensued in my life so Satan's memory was put into my back brain.

Fast forward to the future. After years of struggling and a couple of marriages, I finally bought my own house with my money. I had enough of a yard to get a dog (through the years in between, I had other dogs) but my fence was in bad shape and I have a lot of fence. The cheapest estimate to replace it was 7000.00 dollars. I swore though when I fixed my fence, I would get a dog. By this time, my oldest son had moved out and my youngest was getting older and really not around much. I started researching breeds. I ran across the GSD on Dogbreeds and something triggered my memory. I remembered Satan. As I researched, I realized that a GSD would be perfect for me. I, as others on this board,  tend to be a perfectionist. Anyway, a couple of years ago I decided that this is the breed I wanted. But, I couldn't afford to fix my fence. One day in August of 2010, we had a downburst storm in Oklahoma. Basically, it destroyed my roof and my very old fence. I called my insurance, they came out, they gave me enough money to fix my roof. But...something I didn't know before then, they also gave me money for my fence. WOW. I could fix my fence??? They gave me a couple thousand dollars. I researched how to build a fence. I decided to take that money and build my own fence because darn it, I wanted that dog!! I built my own fence, picket by picket. I built it to last. I had about 25 feet to go when I got a call from my sister. She talked with a lady that had German Shepherd puppies that they were trying to get rid of. 

Knowing what I know now, I understand why they couldn't sell them. They had no papers and they are what's wrong with hobby/BYB breeders. I basically rescued Sasha for 100 bucks. I'm glad I did. I have an issue with believing in God, (probably my parents fault) but, Sasha happened along when my fence was almost done and I grabbed her. I believe it was meant to be this way. I will never give up on her and she brings joy to me every day. 

Sorry for the very long post. It's just that I guess whoever said that you get the dog you need not the dog you want. He/She was right. And, it was the right time. For good measure, here is Sasha and my fence.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Oops, Chelle, I forgot to say what/why my recent fear of large dogs occurred. The pit/lab mix next door who still runs without a leash killed my cat in front of me. I had panic attacks for about a year. Literally, bad panic attacks when I saw the dog. I'm over it but I needed to understand dogs first. That happened after I got Sasha and read this forum.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, Julie, thanks for sharing that! I know you said you don't necessarily believe in God, but I think He was working in getting you that fence!!!!!! And that's a great fence, btw!!!!!!! AND a beeaaauuutifulll puppy dog!  Sounds like you two were meant to be together. :wub:

That brings up memories.. When I was researching breeds of dogs, I was leaning hard toward an American Eskimo. At that time, my grandmother was dying of brain cancer. I was visiting her at hospice and telling her about what I was wanting to do... someone had an Eskie there at hospice, and anyway, we discussed it and she knew how badly I wanted that breed of dog. 

So I drove 740 miles to get the dog I'd been dreaming about for years. I brought the pup to see grandma. Truth be told, grandma was mostly incoherent by then. *BUT* grandma woke up, reached out, petted my pup and said, "Oh! I'm so glad you got your dog!" and pretty much passed out... and that was the last interaction we had. She died shortly after.

I wasn't super close to my grandma, not as close as I wish I would've been, but I'm crying thinking about that memory now. It was just meant to happen that way. We had a really incredible last moment together, thanks to a beloved dog. I'll go to the grave cherishing that.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Chelle,

I do believe in something now. It's hard to explain. My sister would be mad at me, I think. It was a combination of my house, my fence, Sasha and just weird stuff that came together at the right time. There is something that binds us. I'll just leave it at that for now. I'm new at this feeling.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

JulieBays said:


> Chelle,
> 
> I do believe in something now. It's hard to explain. My sister would be mad at me, I think. It was a combination of my house, my fence, Sasha and just weird stuff that came together at the right time. There is something that binds us. I'll just leave it at that for now. I'm new at this feeling.


Yup, it's okay, I get it.  Sometimes there just aren't words. I'm a Christian woman -- not necessarily a good Christian woman -- but I try to be. (and fail a lot.) I know God worked thru us with my girl Dolly and grandma. There's actually a lot more to that story, but it would take 22 paragraphs to go into it, so I'll leave it with the short version. :laugh: Bottom line, there was something higher working in the way it all came about. 

Not to go zealot here, but dogs aren't here by accident or mistake IMHO. They're here for US. They have their issues haha, but they're SIMPLE. They will love us unconditionally. They can comfort us when another human cannot. They always forgive! I think they're God's gift to us. 

Our babies are only two weeks apart in age. (May 1, 2011) !!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I very literally owe my GSD my life so I love her more than words can say and think I maybe have a deeper bond to her than most people do. Because of this, she is my child for all intents and purposes. She gets spoiled, trained, taken places, cuddled, called "my baby girl" and I would protect her with my life, too, valuing it more than my own. In fact, I recently had a bicycle accident accident when she was with me. I thought I may have hurt her in the fall. I went flying (broke a wrist bone, tore my rotator cuff and had road rash and brusing from shoulder to knee). As I lay there on the road bleeding, looking up at the sky, I couldn't hear her and everyone asking me if I was ok I just kept screaming for someone to tell me if my dog was ok. I was dying inside, thinking she was hurt (not so much as a scratch). I was praying to God to let me die instead of her. I meant it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm not sure. I guess i would say my parents and their lack of dog skills or capability of keeping a dog for any serious length of time. I never had a dog growing up that was with us (puppy or adult!) for more than 2-3 months. I always had to work harder for everything because my parents werent exactly the most responsible financially so all those nifty cool things my friends had like the motorized cars or that totally awesome swing set or dogs.... i hated it. I had a good childhood but I wanted my own dog. I've grown up with cats. I love cats. I refuse to go without at least one cat in the house but i always wanted a dog. I spent as much time as i could with friends dogs. A guy my dad worked with lived down the street from me and he had a blue heeler named Casey. She and i became the best of friends and she would hop her fence and come down to visit me. I walked her and trained her. She and I had a bond that was strong enough, her owner asked me one day if i wanted her. Boy did i but i knew my parents. They loved Casey as much as i did but previous experience told me she probably wouldnt have been around long. 

I guess my lack of having my own dog but working with friends dogs helped. I always wanted a GSD and i fell in love watching the K9 demonstrations in the spring at Spring Spree. Graduated high school a semester early, moved out 3 days after my actual graduation day and 2 months later, Geramy and I adopted Riley. Since then.... the rest is history!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

it's impossible to not smile 3094823498234209384 times a day with my dogs


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

For me it is the ability to read a dog to determine if dog/pup will be a suitable fit. After that there is no end.


----------



## Salix (Feb 13, 2011)

I couldn't really tell you how it came to be other than a mass aligning of several colossal planets that suddenly allowed me to find myself in the middle of a muddy farm way out in the country where a reputable breeder of police dogs was showing me her most recent litter. It was getting cold, nearly the end of November. I knew quite a bit about dogs then through books and friends with dogs, German Shepherds belonging to one family member growing up. It was my first time meeting this breeder and I had never visited her kennel before. We only had lengthy conversations on the phone and I could tell only from her voice and the way she spoke that there may be a good chance something would fire off in the right way. I did not go there that day planning to adopt a dog home with me but somehow I came prepared as if that day was THE day. I had everything with me - the new leash, the new collar, the money, the blankets, the new puppy toys for the car ride, the crate, even a pen to sign any papers. 

I prepared a lot. I read and learned and absorbed intensively for at least 8 months before Denver came home with me that day. When THE day came, the first time I ever saw him, I knew that was the moment. And since then it requires a lot more learning, reading, and also getting out and speaking to more experienced owners especially those of German Shepherds. I owe a lot of my knowledge and experience to those with a lot more knowledge and experience. 

There is no resting on laurels! Denver is my first dog and I tend to gravitate closer to GSDs than any other breed. I relate to Elizabeth and just may be a 'GSD snob' but I won't turn my back to other dogs and I love them all. I see different personalities and just relate most to GSDs on a deeply personal level. 

I hope that makes sense.


----------

